# Ищу ноты - Вальс-Танго



## olesa (8 Фев 2015)

Французский аккордеон – Вальс-Танго 
Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты.


----------



## olesa (10 Фев 2015)

Если у кого то есть ноты к этому вальсу поделитесь, пожалуйста. 

Вот моя почта, заранее спасибо!

[email protected]


----------



## Ruslan92 (20 Фев 2015)

как раз сейчас снимаю эти ноты думаю скоро управлюсь


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Фев 2015)

Ruslan92 (20.02.2015, 21:23) писал:


> как раз сейчас снимаю эти ноты думаю скоро управлюсь


Руслан, если можно поделитесь тогда и со мной. эл. адрес - [email protected] Буду очень рад и благодарен.


----------



## Y.P. (21 Фев 2015)

И мне тоже! Пришлите пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2015)

Если не сложно, то и мне на [email protected]


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2015)

vev (21.02.2015, 12:28) писал:


> Если не сложно, то и мне на [email protected]


Однако! А Вы, Евгений, подкинули этой просьбой очередную головоломку для моей не вполне здоровой, видимо, головы.
Вспомнились Ваши недавние слова: vev (19.01.2015, 09:32) писал:


> По-моему, не любой набор звуков может называться музыкой, даже если он собран воедино композитором.


Кстати, а кто-нибудь может назвать имя того, кто собрал воедино этот слащавый набор звуков, нотную запись которого здесь спрашивает очаровательная девушка в венке из ромашек?


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2015)

*MAN*, 
Ой, Александр. ... Оно, конечно, не второй концерт Рахманинова, но по крайней мере некая мелодическая основа есть и эта основа напоминает любимую мной французскую эстраду. Слаб человек  И я не исключение


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2015)

vev (22.02.2015, 11:50) писал:


> Ой, Александр. ... Оно, конечно, не второй концерт Рахманинова, но по крайней мере некая мелодическая основа есть и эта основа напоминает любимую мной французскую эстраду.


 Рахманинов вроде бы тут действительно ни при чём, а вот у Георгия Свиридова из романса к кинофильму по Пушкинской "Метели" автор этого "а ля франсе" мелодическую, а заодно и гармоническую основу, как мне кажется, и... позаимствовал. Только на вальсовый размер и ритм их перекроил, благодаря чему из прекрасной музыки получился так себе вальсок, сам по себе достаточно безликий, но привлекающий к себе "слабых человеков" блестящими осколками разбитого оригинала.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2015)

*MAN*, 

Не знаю, не знаю... Свиридовский вальс мне более, чем известен (поигрываю на досуге). Я ничего особенно схожего не вижу


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2015)

vev (22.02.2015, 22:32) писал:


> Свиридовский вальс мне более, чем известен (поигрываю на досуге). Я ничего особенно схожего не вижу


 А Вы начните ради прикола сравнительный анализ с коротенького фрагментика: попробуйте сыграть "та-та, та-та...", а потом "та-та-та-та, та-та..." теми же самыми тремя нотками соль, #соль и фа...
P.S. А впрочем Вы ведь пишете про вальс, а я говорю о романсе Свиридова к повести "Метель". Это разные произведения.


----------



## olesa (25 Фев 2015)

Кстати, а кто-нибудь может назвать имя того, кто собрал воедино этот слащавый набор звуков, нотную запись которого здесь спрашивает очаровательная девушка в венке из ромашек?[/quote]
АлексMAN, Это я Олеся, как не прятала гармонь под венком думаю вы меня узнали. Аватарки с аккордеоном не нашлось. А вот Вальс мне очень нравится, нравятся мне и простые произведения, особенно малоизвестные и незаигранные. Пусть слащавый. .. сладенькое мы любим, не единым Бахом жив музыкант... тем более любитель.


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2015)

olesa (25.02.2015, 13:09) писал:


> Это я Олеся, как ни прятала гармонь под венком, думаю вы меня узнали.


 Ну конечно же я узнал Вас, Олеся! Надеюсь, я не обидел Вас? Просто я как Медведь из "Обыкновенного чуда" ужасно правдив - если я вижу, что девушка с венком на голове или гармонью в руках очаровательна, то я так прямо об этом и говорю во всеуслышанье, а если нахожу, что достоинства музыкального произведения на мой взгляд несколько сомнительны, то, соответственно, тоже.
Да Вы и сами могли в этом убедиться, если читали давнишние темы на этом и на том форумах, в которых я имел удовольствие участвовать Вы уж простите меня великодушно за то, чего я тут нагородил в Ваше отсутствие, мне, честно говоря, просто главным образом с Евгением (*vev*) захотелось немножко побеседовать об этом вальсе. В качестве компенсации, если *Ruslan92* по каким-то причинам в ближайшее время не пришлёт Вам результаты своего "съёма", могу Вам пообещать записать нотами по крайней мере основную тему интересующего Вас вальса. Только предупреждаю, что с программами-нотаторами я "не дружу" и это будет отсканированная рукопись.


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2015)

*MAN*, 

Александр,
если рукопись будет (уж больно самому снимать не охота ), то в Сибелиусе набрать вообще никаких проблем нет. У меня это на поток поставлено. Присылайте. Наберу.


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2015)

vev (25.02.2015, 16:06) писал:


> уж больно самому снимать не охота


Дык там снимать-то ведь как два пальца об... терцию или сексту (которыми в оригинале даже и не пахнет, к слову сказать) 
А вот сидеть, шевеля от усердия высунутым языком и крючочки на нотных станах вырисовывать, - это для меня, что казнь египетская, я-то ведь академиев не кончал 
К тому же вальсок этот... не шибко меня вдохновляет, как Вы понимаете. 
Давайте договоримся так: подождите сперва Руслана какое-то время, а уж если ничего с той стороны не дождётесь, тогда придётся мне в кузов лезть, раз назвался груздем.


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2015)

*MAN*, 
Александр, почти что убедили. Вальсочек совсем несложный. Работы там за ф-но ровно на 5 минут. Особливо, если ф-но к ноуту с Сибелиусом подключено. Посмотрю. Может вечерком как-нибудь, когда из-за соседей играть на аккордеоне будет небезопасно  , подберу/наберу.


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2015)

vev (25.02.2015, 16:31) писал:


> Может вечерком как-нибудь, когда из-за соседей играть на аккордеоне будет небезопасно  , подберу...


 И непременно попробуйте вместо 3/4 на 4/4 поиграть в этой же тональности:
"Не уходи, аккорд-бас; та-да-да-да, аккорд-бас..."


----------



## olesa (25 Фев 2015)

АлексMAN, не волнуйтесь я не обиделась, но теперь я ловлю на слове и буду выпрашивать вальс пока не получу.


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2015)

АлексMAN - ОлесеЮстасу: договорились!


----------



## Diana357 (4 Апр 2015)

Ruslan92 писал:


> как раз сейчас снимаю эти ноты думаю скоро управлюсь


здравствуйте. пожалуйста пришлите и мне эти ноты. [email protected]


----------



## olesa (8 Фев 2015)

Французский аккордеон – Вальс-Танго 
Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты.


----------



## marinew (19 Апр 2015)

Ruslan92 писал:


> как раз сейчас снимаю эти ноты думаю скоро управлюсь


Дивный вальс. ... или больше танго. Если Вас не затруднит моя просьба, то пришлите и мне ноты. Буду очень признательна.  [email protected]


----------

